# Worgen Mount enthüllt?  Nun auch offiziell bestätigt!



## Derulu (18. September 2010)

Laut MMO-Champion hat ein aufmerksamer Spieler etwas sehr spannendes in den Daten des neuen Betapatches von heute gefunden...und zwar 

Running Wild



Dies ist ein Lvl 20 Zauber, mit 1,5 sek Zauberzeit und erzeugt eine "mounted" Aura um den Charakter (also wie bei einem echten Mount)

...ein Schelm wer dabei denkt, Worgen laufen auf allen 4en und dies wäre ihr "Mountspell"
Originalmeldung 


Dieser Zauber ist auf jeden fall nicht ihre Rassenfähigkeit, denn diese heißt Darkflight , ist eine Art "Sprint" und ist weiterhin in den Beta Daten dabei...es muss also etwas anderes sein


/Spekulationen an 

Edit: Nun ist es offiziell:

Originally Posted by *Zarhym* (*Source*) 
Running Wild is indeed the new racial "mount" for worgen. Functionally the ability works exactly like a mount. This does mean the worgen are not bringing faction mounts to the table which other Alliance races can access. This is also of course very different from the original Plainsrunning implemented for taurens. We have no plans to try and bring that ability back in any form.

Ultimately, we feel Running Wild fits very well with the nature of the worgen race. Rather than getting a physical mount, they get down and sprint on all fours. When you're playing a worgen, it just feels awesome. 

Worgen bekommen kein Mount, sie sind selber ihr eigenes Mount...das ist ja mal heftig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush351 (18. September 2010)

Ich finds eine blödsinnige Idee, ehrlich gesagt.
Was wäre dann, wenn man da Ruf farmt und dann ein Worgen "Mount" kaufen will?
Rennen dann Zwerge, Gnome, Nachtelfen und Menschen auch so herum?^^


----------



## asmolol (18. September 2010)

klingt wie dass was die mit den tauren in classic machen wollten


----------



## Anonymus299 (18. September 2010)

Ich hoffe es wird so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (18. September 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Ich finds eine blödsinnige Idee, ehrlich gesagt.
> Was wäre dann, wenn man da Ruf farmt und dann ein Worgen "Mount" kaufen will?
> Rennen dann Zwerge, Gnome, Nachtelfen und Menschen auch so herum?^^




Nein, wieso? Das Worgenmount gibt's dann einfach nicht zu kaufen oO...wer sagt denn, dass das Goblinmount jemand anderes als ein Goblin fahren kann. Und wo steht geschreiben, dass jede Rasse ein Mount haben muss, das jede andere Rasse auch kaufen kann? Nur weil es bisher so war, muss es jetzt so bleiben? 

Fakt ist doch, der Zauber ist plötzlich in den Daten dabei. Weiters ist Fakt, dass man noch nirgends einmal ein Mount der Worgen gesehen hätte, geschweige denn etwas außer Spekulationen darüber gehört.


----------



## redknife (18. September 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nein, wieso? Das Worgenmount gibt's dann einfach nicht zu kaufen oO...wer sagt denn, dass das Goblinmount jemand anderes als ein Goblin fahren kann. Und wo steht geschreiben, dass jede Rasse ein Mount haben muss, das jede andere Rasse auch kaufen kann? Nur weil es bisher so war, muss es jetzt so bleiben?



seh ich auch so. Kannst halt nicht kaufen. In die kleinen Goblinwagen passen auch keine Tauren rein ist dann halt so.


----------



## Laeneus (18. September 2010)

Das wär so ziemlich das geilste Racial überhaupt! könnte ja einerseits die Running Wild geben und dazu noch nen Mount.


----------



## Crush351 (18. September 2010)

redknife schrieb:


> seh ich auch so. Kannst halt nicht kaufen. In die kleinen Goblinwagen passen auch keine Tauren rein ist dann halt so.



Die Wagen werden dann halt größer.
Ist mit z.B. Raptoren auch so. Stellen ein Tauren auf einen Raptor und einen Blutelfen auf den gleichen Raptor daneben.
Sind verschieden groß.

Aber wie es Derulu schon gesagt hat:



> Fakt ist doch, der Zauber ist plötzlich in den Daten dabei. Weiters ist Fakt, dass man noch nirgends einmal ein Mount der Worgen gesehen hätte, geschweige denn etwas außer Spekulationen darüber gehört.


----------



## White_Sky (18. September 2010)

Naja wenigstens kein scheiß Eber.

Warum nehmen die nicht einfach ein gilneerisches Pferd? Die Blutelfenpaladine haben auch ein Pferd und keinen Weitschreiter O.o!

Edit: Ich hoffe auch, dass das so bleibt. Ist aber bestimmt ein Platzhalter -.-


----------



## boonfish (18. September 2010)

Hört sich absolut genial an. 
Hoffentlich bleibt es diesmal...^^


----------



## Ghazemeister (18. September 2010)

ich finds auch geil


----------



## Derulu (18. September 2010)

Wobei man bedenken muss, bei den Tauren ist's dann doch wieder rausgeflogen


----------



## Shinta (18. September 2010)

Fänd ich cool. So als Nachtelf aufmounten und erstmal in nen Werwolf verwandeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cultural (18. September 2010)

btw, an alle die meinen goblin gibs nich zu kaufen, ein mister ,,Totalihalebut'' oder so, stellt beta videos auf youtube, und er hat mit einen ud mage das goblin fahren können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sensêij1988 (18. September 2010)

Cultural schrieb:


> btw, an alle die meinen goblin gibs nich zu kaufen, ein mister ,,Totalihalebut'' oder so, stellt beta videos auf youtube, und er hat mit einen ud mage das goblin fahren können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ist auch nicht die Kunst.





Den UD in nen Goblin Transen mount holen zurück transen


----------



## Mograin (18. September 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Naja wenigstens kein scheiß Eber.
> 
> Warum nehmen die nicht einfach ein gilneerisches Pferd? Die Blutelfenpaladine haben auch ein Pferd und keinen Weitschreiter O.o!
> 
> Edit: Ich hoffe auch, dass das so bleibt. Ist aber bestimmt ein Platzhalter -.-




Die idee mit den Pferden von Gilneas als mount hatte ich auch schon^^


----------



## DenniBoy16 (18. September 2010)

DAS sähe echt genial aus und wär mal ne richtige veränderung^^


----------



## Vetaro (18. September 2010)

Ontopic:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTlhUfBLKlM[/youtube]

Aber sagen wirs mal so: Sollten die Worgen _nicht_ einfach Running Wild bekommen - ich würde stark stark anzweifeln, dass sie einfach auf einem Pferd sitzen und dass ihr Reittier etwas "witziges" wird (Auto, Chocobo, Elefant).

Mir fällt auch nach viel Überlegen kein geeignetes Reittier für Worgen ein - ausser, man zieht sich einfach wieder fett eines aus der Nase (wie bei den elekks). Untoten-Pferde sind schon das, was noch am ehesten in ihr Farbschema und ihren stil passt. Aber Worgen sind nunmal speziell dafür bekannt, vierbeinig zu rennen und rumzuspringen - und *sinnvoll* wäre Running Wild daher allemal.


----------



## Tontaube (18. September 2010)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> ist auch nicht die Kunst.
> Den UD in nen Goblin Transen mount holen zurück transen



Das geht nicht, da sich beim Volkswechsel automatisch deine Skelettpferde in Golbinmounts ändern. 
Und wenn Du wieder einen Volkswechsel einleitest werden die Goblinmounts wieder zu Skelettpferden. 
Dafür gibt es auf der offiziellen Homepage eine Wechseltabelle. Da siehst Du was beim Wechsel aus deinen Reittieren wird.
Natürlich gibt es einige Reittiere die sich in ein Randommount verwandeln (z.B. der 60% Gnomenschreiter in grau) aber bei den neuen Mounts wird das nicht passieren.

Allerdings kannst Du beim Wechsel auf einen Fehler hoffen den mein Krieger hatte (Fraktionswechsel). Der besitzt alle Falkenschreiter und ist bei den Blutelfen grade mal freundlich.

Die einzig richtige Chance so einen Flitzer fahren zu können wird wohl der Ruf sein. Oder Du spielst dir einen Goblin hoch. 
Ich denke auch mal das ein Volkswechsel in Richtung Worgen/Goblins am Anfang erstmal nicht möglich sein wird aufgrund eventueller Erfolge "Erster Goblin/Worg auf level 85" etc.

Grüße.


----------



## Lisica (18. September 2010)

Ich glaube das wird noch geändert, man hatte damals bei den Tauren auch vor "Ebenenschreiten" einzuführen, entscied sich aber dennoch für die Kodos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerBee666 (18. September 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Fakt ist doch, der Zauber ist plötzlich in den Daten dabei. Weiters ist Fakt, dass man noch nirgends einmal ein Mount der Worgen gesehen hätte, geschweige denn etwas außer Spekulationen darüber gehört.




Falsch die Concept Arts (ka ob man das so schreibt) zeigten die Worgen auf nem Wildschwein (gezeichnet halt)





Crush351 schrieb:


> Die Wagen werden dann halt größer.
> Ist mit z.B. Raptoren auch so. Stellen ein Tauren auf einen Raptor und einen Blutelfen auf den gleichen Raptor daneben.
> Sind verschieden groß.
> 
> Aber wie es Derulu schon gesagt hat:



Beispielweise ist mir auch aufgefallen (hab nie druff geachtet ob das für normale Pferde auch gilt) Das Gnome auf den Hexermounts größer aussehen als menschen (also die Pferde sehen größer aus)





White_Sky schrieb:


> Naja wenigstens kein scheiß Eber.
> 
> Warum nehmen die nicht einfach ein gilneerisches Pferd? Die Blutelfenpaladine haben auch ein Pferd und keinen Weitschreiter O.o!
> 
> Edit: Ich hoffe auch, dass das so bleibt. Ist aber bestimmt ein Platzhalter -.-



Joar aber Palas sind auch wieder ne Ausname von sowas.... genau wie Hexer... 

mal meine Meinung:

Generell wären Worgen auf allen Vieren cool... würd auch dann endlich das "Hey da rennt... aeh... gehtrennt ein Worg" "problem" lösen.. die Fähigkeit könnten andere Rassen dann halt nicht haben.. wär okey für Mich.. aber Worgen sollten wenn sie Reiten (also Menschenmount oder so) auch nur in der Menschenform reiten können (autoformchange) ... denn Worgen die auf Pferden reiten sieht dumm aus.... wobei auch hier okey wäre.. das Wildschwein für Menschenform und den Rest der allianz halt erreichbar... aber Wer wirklich Worg sein will und das "durchgehend" (vllt auch auf RP servern) der kann eben auf Allen vieren rennen (er lernt halt beim Reitlehrer auch diesen Skill der den Kosten eines Mounts entspricht (5g? reitskill (ka von den Preisen) und dann diese paar silber die nen Mount kostet halt für diesen Skill.


----------



## sensêij1988 (18. September 2010)

Tontaube schrieb:


> Das geht nicht, da sich beim Volkswechsel automatisch deine Skelettpferde in Golbinmounts ändern.
> Und wenn Du wieder einen Volkswechsel einleitest werden die Goblinmounts wieder zu Skelettpferden.
> Dafür gibt es auf der offiziellen Homepage eine Wechseltabelle. Da siehst Du was beim Wechsel aus deinen Reittieren wird.
> Natürlich gibt es einige Reittiere die sich in ein Randommount verwandeln (z.B. der 60% Gnomenschreiter in grau) aber bei den neuen Mounts wird das nicht passieren.
> ...






Ich spreche z.Z. von den Betaservern denke kaum das jemand auf den liveservern 2 mal Geld hinblättert wegen nem Mount


----------



## Tontaube (18. September 2010)

sensêij1988 schrieb:


> Ich spreche z.Z. von den Betaservern denke kaum das jemand auf den liveservern 2 mal Geld hinblättert wegen nem Mount



Dann habe ich nichts gesagt. Ich wusste nicht das man auf den Betaservern einen Volkswechsel machen kann. 
Aber selbst dann dürfte es doch nicht klappen wegen den Rufvoraussetzungen bzw. 
Untote/Rassenmount: Skelettgaul wird zu: Goblin/Rassenmount: Flitzer, 
Goblin/Rassenmount: Flitzer wird zu: Untoter/Rassenmount: Skelettgaul.

Vielleicht denke ich aber auch nur zu kompliziert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (18. September 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Joar aber Palas sind auch wieder ne Ausname von sowas.... genau wie Hexer...



Draenei- und Taurenpaladine bekommen eigene Mounts, kein Pferd. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (18. September 2010)

^Hatten die nichtmal ein Bild von einem Wildschwein als Worgen Mount?


----------



## Felix^^ (18. September 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Ich finds eine blödsinnige Idee, ehrlich gesagt.
> Was wäre dann, wenn man da Ruf farmt und dann ein Worgen "Mount" kaufen will?
> Rennen dann Zwerge, Gnome, Nachtelfen und Menschen auch so herum?^^



hahha made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (18. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ist das Bild mit den Wildschwein.


----------



## Felix^^ (18. September 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Hier ist das Bild mit den Wildschwein.



heiß....


----------



## Freez1990 (18. September 2010)

@tontaube


Realm First! Level 85 Gilnean Worgen - First worgen on the realm to achieve level 85 who completed the Gilneas quest chain.
also ich denke mal schon das man zu anfang transen kann...weil die meldung ja besagt, dass man die questreihe rund um gilneas erfüllen muss und dann erst den realm first erfolg bekommt

BTT: ich finde das "wildschwein" super...und auf allen vieren zu laufen hätte ich iwie keine lust drauf^^

mfg freez


----------



## Tontaube (18. September 2010)

Ok dann gehts, ganz schön clever das so zu machen. Finde ich. 

Wahrscheinlich wird es bei den Worgen aber ein Mount werden. Die Taurenfähigkeit wollte damals ja auch fast niemand haben. 

Wenn es doch bei dem Zauber bleibt sollten die Gruppenmitglieder eines Worgen aber wenigstens die Chance bekommen auf ihm zu reiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squidd (18. September 2010)

Habe den Thread voller Neugier angeklickt und ich bin im Moment ein wenig enttäuscht, da noch nichts offizielles feststeht. Das hier aber scheint ziemlich interessant zu sein, was sich Blizz für Worgen überlegt. Um ehrlich zu sein: So etwas wie eine Mounted-Aura zu machen, um schneller laufen zu können und sich die Arbeit am Design für ein passendes Reitvieh für Worgen zu machen sparen zu können ist etwas blöd, würde aber frischen Wind in die Völkervielfalt bringen, auch wenn die Worgen meiner Meinung nach etwas benachteiligt wären.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das dies der Ersatz für vollwertige Mounts der Worgen wird.


----------



## Eox (18. September 2010)

Ich glaube eher das dies ein art höherer Rang des Sprintes ist, den man als Worg als Rassenfähigkeit hat. 
Diesen Zauber können die Worgen dann auch in z.B. Räumen verwenden wo man nicht reiten kann.

Das wäre dann ein großer Vorteil und würde das mit der Bank von dem Goblin und den Repkosten sparen ausgleichen.


----------



## KillerBee666 (18. September 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Draenei- und Taurenpaladine bekommen eigene Mounts, kein Pferd.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist mir Wohl bewusst wobei sich die Frage stellt wird ihnen das Pferd weggenommen... Kriegen nur sie beides.,. oder kommt nen Blutelf auch an nen Heiliges Kodo? :O


----------



## KillerBee666 (18. September 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher das dies ein art höherer Rang des Sprintes ist, den man als Worg als Rassenfähigkeit hat.
> Diesen Zauber können die Worgen dann auch in z.B. Räumen verwenden wo man nicht reiten kann.
> 
> Das wäre dann ein großer Vorteil und würde das mit der Bank von dem Goblin und den Repkosten sparen ausgleichen.



Klar die Worgen sprinten durch alle instanzen und sind als erste da. Ja die Goblins ausgleichen? Wozu lieber alle anderen mal noch Anpassen. Und btw 30 min CD Bank ist sowas von Schwach (lustig und manchmal hilfreich) aber nicht imba.


----------



## Sorzzara (18. September 2010)

asmolol schrieb:


> klingt wie dass was die mit den tauren in classic machen wollten



mist, da war einer schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTT: Das passt doch gut, entspricht exakt dem was ich mir von der Allianz wünsche, vorbeugen, bücken....


----------



## Dragó82 (19. September 2010)

Auch wen das die Sandart Mount Fähigkeit der Worgen würde müssten sie Trotzdem noch mounts bekommen sonst hätten die Allianz Spieler ja Weniger Mounts als Horde spieler und wäre bei den Mount erfolgen benachteiligt. Blizzard hat ja in WotLK alle Mounts angeglichen für den Wintersäbler bekamen Hordler den Ungoro Raptor, Tauren können nun alles reiten und jeder Ally kann nun auf Roboschreitern. zu dem hat Jede Rasse ja auch gleich viele Mounts. Worgen müssten also genau so viele Mounts bekommen die für jeden auch erreichbar wären um das Gleichgewicht zu wahren und wen es nur Pferde aus Gilneas wären.


----------



## Dramage (19. September 2010)

finde die fähigkeit hört sich spannend an, und es wär halt wie in classic die tauren fähigkeit (ebenenläufer)

Aber: es wär unbalanced für die erfolge der reittiere... ich denke, es könnte ein ersatz sein, dafür, dass
blizz noch kein gut aussehendes mount gebaut hat


----------



## KillerBee666 (19. September 2010)

Dramage schrieb:


> finde die fähigkeit hört sich spannend an, und es wär halt wie in classic die tauren fähigkeit (ebenenläufer)
> 
> Aber: es wär unbalanced für die erfolge der reittiere... ich denke, es könnte ein ersatz sein, dafür, dass
> blizz noch kein gut aussehendes mount gebaut hat



Ich mag leute net die Kp haben oder erst seid 3 Monaten spielen und alles nachplappern.. auch in Classic gab es diese fähigkeit nicht.. nur in der WoW beta.. glaube sogar da war sie schon raus also gabs sie nur inner alpha.


----------



## Vetaro (19. September 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hatte ja gesagt, dass das erfinden völlig neuer reittiere nahe liegt. Dieses Wildschwein hier - das auf den ersten Blick ja aussieht wie selber ein Wolf - fände ich total okay. Ich hatte zuerst gedacht wir sprächen von diesen Viechern hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denn das wär echt nicht okay gewesen. Ein windschnittiges, zerzaustes, zahniges, morbid-dunkles Reittier stelle ich mir vor, wenn ich Worgen und ihr start-Setting sehe - und das wäre auch meine Vorhersage für die finale Lösung (ja, "selber laufen" würde auch diese adjektive verdienen)


----------



## Gòl (19. September 2010)

Fände die Sache gut, wäre doch mal eine besondere und ausgefallende Sache, mit der sich die Worgen von den anderen Rassen abheben würden. 
Und rollenspieltechnisch wäre es auch einleuchtend.


----------



## Eox (19. September 2010)

Dragó82 schrieb:


> Auch wen das die Sandart Mount Fähigkeit der Worgen würde müssten sie Trotzdem noch mounts bekommen sonst hätten die Allianz Spieler ja Weniger Mounts als Horde spieler und wäre bei den Mount erfolgen benachteiligt. Blizzard hat ja in WotLK alle Mounts angeglichen für den Wintersäbler bekamen Hordler den Ungoro Raptor, Tauren können nun alles reiten und jeder Ally kann nun auf Roboschreitern. zu dem hat Jede Rasse ja auch gleich viele Mounts. Worgen müssten also genau so viele Mounts bekommen die für jeden auch erreichbar wären um das Gleichgewicht zu wahren und wen es nur Pferde aus Gilneas wären.



Kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Auch wenn jetzt welche sagen "Ja dann macht man das Goblin Mount halt auch nicht für andere zugänglich.". Dann hätten die Worgen und Goblins ja ein Mount mehr für den Erfolg.
Und ich glaube kaum, dass Blizzard die einfach nicht mitzählt.

Vielleicht ist das auch nur für den Worgen, damit er auch in der Worgenform "reiten" kann, da es sonst komisch aussehen würde, wenn Worgen auf z.B. Pferde reiten oder was sie sich dann halt kaufen.
Und wenn man in der Menschenform ist, kann man alle Mounts benutzen die es gibt und auch das "Worgen" Mount. Dies können ja dann auch einfach so Gilneas Pferde sein.


----------



## ÜberNoob (19. September 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Draenei- und Taurenpaladine bekommen eigene Mounts, kein Pferd.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Seltsam, meine Dränni-Paladina hat ein Pferd


----------



## Annovella (19. September 2010)

Hoert sich auf jeden Fall so an, als würde das das "Mount" werden oder halt das Wildschwein. Da ich eh keni großer Beta-Tester-Fan bin, sge ich einfach das, was ich immer dazu sagen: Ich warte ab bis es Live geht.


----------



## Vetaro (19. September 2010)

Ist jetzt offiziell, Worgen kriegen keine Mounts



> (*Zarhym)*
> Running Wild is indeed the new racial "mount" for worgen. Functionally the ability works exactly like a mount. This does mean the worgen are not bringing faction mounts to the table which other Alliance races can access. This is also of course very different from the original Plainsrunning implemented for taurens. We have no plans to try and bring that ability back in any form.
> 
> Ultimately, we feel Running Wild fits very well with the nature of the worgen race. Rather than getting a physical mount, they get down and sprint on all fours. When you're playing a worgen, it just feels awesome.
> ...



Ausserdem sind _endlich_ Worgen-innen im Spiel, und über den Tag bekommen wir bestimmt die Modelle genauer zu sehen. Mein Eindruck: Ich glaube, an *dem* skin da ändert sich nochmal was.


----------



## Rodgar_9 (19. September 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/16631/WoW-Cataclysm-Worgen-bekommen-kein-Rassen-Mount-sondern-sprinten-auf-allen-Vieren


----------



## Vaikilli (19. September 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nein, wieso? Das Worgenmount gibt's dann einfach nicht zu kaufen oO...wer sagt denn, dass das Goblinmount jemand anderes als ein Goblin fahren kann. Und wo steht geschreiben, dass jede Rasse ein Mount haben muss, das jede andere Rasse auch kaufen kann? Nur weil es bisher so war, muss es jetzt so bleiben?
> 
> Fakt ist doch, der Zauber ist plötzlich in den Daten dabei. Weiters ist Fakt, dass man noch nirgends einmal ein Mount der Worgen gesehen hätte, geschweige denn etwas außer Spekulationen darüber gehört.



Das wäre allerdings ziemlich unfair für Erfolgssammler, da Goblins mehr mounts kaufen können, als ihre Hordischen Kollegen.
Wahrscheinlich werden bei der Allianz neue Farben für die Elfenkatzen eingeführt oder die Brauchen einfach weniger Reittiere für den Erfolg.


----------



## Tontaube (19. September 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Seltsam, meine Dränni-Paladina hat ein Pferd



Auf mmo-champion wurden vor ein paar Wochen die Bilder des *neuen* Reittiers für Draenei Paladine veröffentlicht. Ein Paladin-Elekk. Mal ehrlich, ein Draenei auf einem Pferd sieht äusserst bescheiden aus. 
Tauren Paladine bekommen einen angepassten Elekk.


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (19. September 2010)

Das ein Topic über die Spekulation eines Worgen Mounts wieder in dem Blizzard flame endet das jeder alles bekommen können muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schonmal einer nen DK mount geflogen der kein DK war?

Also, nichts von wegen ist immer so gewesen, maul halten und fertig.

Fakt ist:

1. Das Mount/ Der Skill existiert.
2. Es ist eindeutig für VERWANDELTE Worgen damit die nich als Worg auf nem anderen Tier sitzen und nachher genauso beschissen aussehen wie Tauren oder Orks auf Mounts.
3. ergänzung zu 2 ; geschweige denn sie müssten sich erst wieder in Menschen verwandeln bevor sie Mounten könnten, wie Rogues zu anfang in Stealth oder ähnliches.


----------



## Derulu (19. September 2010)

*Und wie oben bereits von Vetaro erwähnt ist es nun offiziell:
*
Originally Posted by *Zarhym* (*Source*) Running Wild is indeed the new racial "mount" for worgen. Functionally the ability works exactly like a mount. This does mean the worgen are not bringing faction mounts to the table which other Alliance races can access. This is also of course very different from the original Plainsrunning implemented for taurens. We have no plans to try and bring that ability back in any form.

Ultimately, we feel Running Wild fits very well with the nature of the worgen race. Rather than getting a physical mount, they get down and sprint on all fours. When you're playing a worgen, it just feels awesome. 

Schluß mit den Spekulation...also /Spekulation off

/Diskussion an


----------



## Vadesh (19. September 2010)

Tontaube schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich denke auch mal das ein Volkswechsel in Richtung Worgen/Goblins am Anfang erstmal nicht möglich sein wird aufgrund eventueller Erfolge "Erster Goblin/Worg auf level 85" etc.
> 
> ...



Ich will fast wetten, dass das doch gehen wird. Blizzard würde eine Menge Geld durch die Lappen gehen, wenn nicht. Wie viele Blutelfpalas würden als erstes bei der Installation von Cataclysm aus ihrem Paladin eine Kuh machen?


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (19. September 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Ich will fast wetten, dass das doch gehen wird. Blizzard würde eine Menge Geld durch die Lappen gehen, wenn nicht. Wie viele Blutelfpalas würden als erstes bei der Installation von Cataclysm aus ihrem Paladin eine Kuh machen?



Lesen -> Denken -> Schreiben -> Lesen -> Denken -> Posten.

Richtung: Worgen/Goblin


----------



## Redday (19. September 2010)

finde die idee echt gut.
ist mal was anderes und passt auch sehr gut zu den worgen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (19. September 2010)

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen dass es in BGs sehr geil aussehen wird, wenn die alle losrennen...wie die Szene aus Underworld 3 als die Werwölfe das Schloss erstürmen.


Dass unsere lieben Twilight Aushilfsteeniewerwölfe danach von einer Herde leuchtender Rindviecher überrollt werden stört die Dramaturgie eigentlich nur unwesentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SDF-Ara (19. September 2010)

ich kugel mich hier ^^ 
die laufen auf allen 4 und somit gut 
was soll nen werwolf aufn mount ohman


----------



## Totebone (19. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen dass es in BGs sehr geil aussehen wird, wenn die alle losrennen...wie die Szene aus Underworld 3 als die Werwölfe das Schloss erstürmen.
> 
> 
> Dass unsere lieben Twilight Aushilfsteeniewerwölfe danach von einer Herde leuchtender Rindviecher überrollt werden stört die Dramaturgie eigentlich nur unwesentlich
> ...



Und dann kommen die Feuer Mages und Hexis und brennen Jacob das Fell weg .... ups


----------



## White_Sky (19. September 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Das ist mir Wohl bewusst wobei sich die Frage stellt wird ihnen das Pferd weggenommen... Kriegen nur sie beides.,. oder kommt nen Blutelf auch an nen Heiliges Kodo? :O



Blutelfen könnten heilige Falkenschreiter bekommen ^^

Wäre auf jedenfall besser als ein Pferd. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ah und nochmal : Draeneipalas bekommen einen Elekk (Pferd wird getauscht) und Taurenpalas einen Kodo!

@Derulu untermir:
Editiert.


----------



## Derulu (19. September 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> *Draeneipalas bekommen einen Elekk*




Und zwar statt ihrem Pferd (musste noch hinzugefügt werden)


----------



## Cazor (19. September 2010)

Mist, ich sammel mit einem meiner Banker komplett nur Runenstoff weil ich hoffte, den für Ruf abgeben zu können um mir ein Wildschwein zu kaufen -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reaper13 (19. September 2010)

An die Leute,die jetzt mit dem Argument Ebenenlaufen vom Tauren kommen: Diese Fähigkeit hatte eine ganz andere Mechanik als "running wild".Deswegen wurde sie auch ersetzt.Running wild wird wie ein Mount fungieren,beim Ebenenlauf wurde man ja wieder langsam wenn man angegriffen wurde.


----------



## LeFreakk (19. September 2010)

Tja dann muss mein worgen wohl doch ein hexer werden damit ich wenigsten nen mount hab. finds irgendwie scheiße das nen worgen kein mount hat. die hatten doch schon eins im konzept gezeigt. und nun kommt das.


----------



## White_Sky (19. September 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Mist, ich sammel mit einem meiner Banker komplett nur Runenstoff weil ich hoffte, den für Ruf abgeben zu können um mir ein Wildschwein zu kaufen -.-
> 
> [...]



XD Made my Day!^^

Behalte das Runenstoff, vll. kommt wirklich noch ein Mount für Worgen (es ist Beta) und wenn nicht, dann behalte es für die nächsten kommenden Rassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cathan (19. September 2010)

das wäre einfach unfair wenn Worgen ein Mount bekommen würden was andere Fraktionen nicht bekommen können, auch wenn es nur schnelleres laufen ist.
Da Blizzard die Rar und Epicmountzahlen angeglichen hat denke ich nicht dass sie dieses "Gleichgewicht" jetzt durcheinander bringen.


----------



## Derulu (19. September 2010)

Cathan schrieb:


> das wäre einfach unfair wenn Worgen ein Mount bekommen würden was andere Fraktionen nicht bekommen können, auch wenn es nur schnelleres laufen ist.
> Da Blizzard die Rar und Epicmountzahlen angeglichen hat denke ich nicht dass sie dieses "Gleichgewicht" jetzt durcheinander bringen.



Es ist aber bereits fix und offiziell angekündigt. Dann wird das gleichgewicht eben dadurch zu stande gebracht, dass entweder nur Goblins die Goblinmounts benutzen können und sonst keine Hordenrasse. oder was wahrscheinlicher ist, dass einfach jede Alli rasse ein Reittier dazubekommt...eine zusätzliche Farbe oder so...


----------



## Type your name here (19. September 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nein, wieso? Das Worgenmount gibt's dann einfach nicht zu kaufen oO...wer sagt denn, dass das Goblinmount jemand anderes als ein Goblin fahren kann. Und wo steht geschreiben, dass jede Rasse ein Mount haben muss, das jede andere Rasse auch kaufen kann? Nur weil es bisher so war, muss es jetzt so bleiben?
> 
> Fakt ist doch, der Zauber ist plötzlich in den Daten dabei. Weiters ist Fakt, dass man noch nirgends einmal ein Mount der Worgen gesehen hätte, geschweige denn etwas außer Spekulationen darüber gehört.



Dann fühlt sich mein Gnom Hexenmeister aber benachteiligt weil die Worgen 1 *(Mount)* mehr haben dürfen als alle anderen Chars, genauso wie die Goblins die genau 1 Mount mehr haben dürfen (Sprint bzw Go Cart)

Ich fordere das ich alles genauso bekommen darf wie die anderen....

*/ironie off

*Edit*: *bin Irgendwie zulangsam heute....*
*


----------



## Sorzzara (19. September 2010)

Was genau wäre daran unfair, wenn der WoClonecraft Einheitsbrei durch die Einführung voin Einzigartigkeiten durchbrochen wird? Im Gegenteil, das wird dem Spiel guttun. Es sind ohnehin genug Dinge vorhanden die für CLones sorgen: Idealspeccs, BiS Gear, OfCourse Posertitel wie Kingslayer...


Einzigartigkeiten sind positiv. Es hat eben nicht jeder einen Chopper, oder Baronmount, Nur BE Palas haben ihren Tabard, BC Arenamounts kann keiner mehr kriegen, und nur DKs haben ihr Blaubehuftes Eispferdchen.


----------



## Enrico300 (19. September 2010)

Running Wild ist eine sehr gute Idee, mal abgesehen davon das es keine Werewölfe gibt, aber schonmal einen Werewolf im Film auf einem Reittier gesehen?
Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch eines, dass man die Fernkampfwaffen beim Jäger endlich auf dem Rücken sieht, dass wäre super und schickere Umhänge!!


----------



## Tikume (19. September 2010)

Erst jammert ihr alles wäre ein Einheitsbrei. Dann gibt es mal einen Unterschied und schon ist es total unfair und gemein und überhaupt!


----------



## Skuffel (19. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3R84OrJN0_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



>.<


----------



## Tokenlord (19. September 2010)

Verstehe ich das richtig das sich hier viele beschweren dass Worgen dann durch ein zusätliches Mount bei dem entsprechenden Erfolg bevorteilt werden?


*hust* Palas *hust* Hexer *hust* DKs *hust*


----------



## KillerBee666 (19. September 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Seltsam, meine Dränni-Paladina hat ein Pferd



Er sagte Bekommen.. mit Cata.


----------



## KillerBee666 (19. September 2010)

Tontaube schrieb:


> Auf mmo-champion wurden vor ein paar Wochen die Bilder des *neuen* Reittiers für Draenei Paladine veröffentlicht. Ein Paladin-Elekk. Mal ehrlich, ein Draenei auf einem Pferd sieht äusserst bescheiden aus.
> Tauren Paladine bekommen einen angepassten Elekk.



Kodo! Nab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerBee666 (19. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Was genau wäre daran unfair, wenn der WoClonecraft Einheitsbrei durch die Einführung voin Einzigartigkeiten durchbrochen wird? Im Gegenteil, das wird dem Spiel guttun. Es sind ohnehin genug Dinge vorhanden die für CLones sorgen: Idealspeccs, BiS Gear, OfCourse Posertitel wie Kingslayer...
> 
> 
> Einzigartigkeiten sind positiv. Es hat eben nicht jeder einen Chopper, oder Baronmount, Nur BE Palas haben ihren Tabard, BC Arenamounts kann keiner mehr kriegen, und nur DKs haben ihr Blaubehuftes Eispferdchen.



Es wär unfair für die Erfolge die Hordler dann einfacher haben könnten (4 mounts oder so mehr.. denke mind 2 Langsame und Schnelle Gocarts werdne die >Gobbos ham wenn net sogar 3 Langsame und 3 Schnelle) es wär also gut jeder Allirasse endsprechend noch nen normales mount zu geben (andere farbe für Pferde Elekks usw) und dann haben halt wieder beide seiten gleich viel. nur die Worgen die ham eben noch ihr Rumlaufen (skill / kein mount, zählt net für erfolg) und btw denke die Worgen werden in ihrer menschenform reiten auf den anderen Allimounts (falls sie den Worgen das verwehren wird das natürlich von mir sofort im vorschlagsvorum landen)




Enrico300 schrieb:


> Running Wild ist eine sehr gute Idee, mal abgesehen davon das es keine Werewölfe gibt, aber schonmal einen Werewolf im Film auf einem Reittier gesehen?
> Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch eines, dass man die Fernkampfwaffen beim Jäger endlich auf dem Rücken sieht, dass wäre super und schickere Umhänge!!



Ich bin ja für Wappenröcke mit Stats.. und man kann sich dann auf Wappenröcke oder Umhänge sein Gildenwappen machen. Oder das Wappen der Ruffraktionen usw einfach per Einstellung was man Freigespielt hat (scroll down menu)




Tokenlord schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig das sich hier viele beschweren dass Worgen dann durch ein zusätliches Mount bei dem entsprechenden Erfolg bevorteilt werden?
> 
> 
> *hust* Palas *hust* Hexer *hust* DKs *hust*



Nein die Leute beschweren sich das die Horde 4-6 Goblinmounts dazubekommen und die Allis 0 Worgenmounts.


----------



## Tokenlord (19. September 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Nein die Leute beschweren sich das die Horde 4-6 Goblinmounts dazubekommen und die Allis 0 Worgenmounts.


Was nicht mal feststeht. Anzahl der Goblinmounts ist nicht bekannt, ebensowenig ob die Allianz einen (oder eben keinen) Ausgleich bekommt. Es steht nichts fest kein Grund sich zu beschweren.


----------



## KillerBee666 (19. September 2010)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Was nicht mal feststeht. Anzahl der Goblinmounts ist nicht bekannt, ebensowenig ob die Allianz einen (oder eben keinen) Ausgleich bekommt. Es steht nichts fest kein Grund sich zu beschweren.




BTW: Bitte sag das nicht mir, ich Beschwer mich garnicht.
Ich hab nur Geschätzt denn meiner ansichtnach gibts immer mind 3 Farben und dann eben Meistens 3 lahme 3 schnelle.

Aber ich glaube blizzard wird es wie gesagt so anpassen das die anderen allivölker neue farben kriegen, und das Worgenrennen nicht Zählt für den Erfolg.. und das Worgen eben in Menschenform reiten wenn sie.. ja reiten halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: ich stell mir grade vor wie es nen Eventboss gibt den man Killt und dann kriegen Worgen son zauberbuch das Lernen sie und dann brennen ihre Pfoten grün (hust kopfloses reitermount) und dann rennen sie durch die Luft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Möpman (19. September 2010)

Leute ich habe die Idee!

Worgenmount: Dieser besondere "Sprint"
Goblimount: Das kleine Raketenauto

Gilneas Ehrfürchtig: Kutsche (1 Fahrer und bis zu 3 Passagieren) Kosten ca. 10k gold oder mehr
Kezan Ehrfürchtig: Auto wie in der GTA Quest am Anfang (1 Fahrer und bis zu 3 Passagieren) kosten sind gleich

was haltet ihr davon? ich fänds ne gute Lösung und mal ganz ehrlich... beides hätte einfach üüübel Style^^


----------



## KillerBee666 (19. September 2010)

Die Kutsche und das Auto sind zwar ne gute Ide und vllt bei blizzard schon im gespräch (hab darüber auch nachgedacht) lösen würde es das Problem mit der Tatsache das Horde dann Mehr mounts hat aber nicht, Schreib dann doch also Bitte etwas was wirklich ne Lösung ist oder sag "ne idee" und nicht "ne lösung"


----------



## Liberiana (19. September 2010)

Type schrieb:


> Dann fühlt sich mein Gnom Hexenmeister aber benachteiligt weil die Worgen 1 *(Mount)* mehr haben dürfen als alle anderen Chars, genauso wie die Goblins die genau 1 Mount mehr haben dürfen (Sprint bzw Go Cart)
> 
> Ich fordere das ich alles genauso bekommen darf wie die anderen....
> 
> ...



Mache schon einen unterschied,
Blizzard hat ja genau aus diesem Grund auch einen neuen 60%-Nachtsäbler eingefügt, damit Allianz und Horde auf die gleiche Anzahl mounts kommen...

Was ich mich noch frage ist:
Okay, sie bekommen das "sprinten" als Bodenmount. Wie siehts denn mit dem Fliegen aus?
Ich meine, wenn sie in der Luft "normal" auf Greifen reiten, wieso können sie dann kein normales Bodenmount bekommen aka Wildschwein (s.o.)?


----------



## Vetaro (19. September 2010)

Wisst ihr, das albernste und typischste an euren beschwerden mit dem Achievement ist ja: Die meisten leute beschweren sich gar nicht *selber*, sondern äussern die sorge, dass *andere* ein Problem damit haben könnten!

Wir reden über ein Problem, das sich noch nicht stellt (weil das noch nicht Live ist), das wahrscheinlich geändert wird, von dem die Entwickler _gesagt haben_ dass sie sich dessen bewusst sind und es nicht aufkommen lassen wollen, und das nichtmal _irgendwen_ zu betreffen scheint!


----------



## BobaBasti (19. September 2010)

Idee mit Auto und Kutsche ist gut!
BTT: Soo also ersmal find ichs echt cool und wiederrum auch doof da mein Gnom gern einen Eber gehabt hätte...^^
Aber mal sehen was wird, da aber das Laufen schon feststeht wirds bestimmt noch was extra geben oder halt Trike only Gobbo.

BTW: Was ist so besonder an den Gilneas Pferden???^^


----------



## dat_holgi (19. September 2010)

Keine Ahnung was Gilneas Pferde sein sollen.
Aber so schöne kräftige Kaltblüter als Mount für Worgen hätte schon was, aber wird den anderen Pferden wohl zu ähnlich werden.
Finde das Runnig Wild aber absolut in Ordnung, brauch da kein extra Mount.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (19. September 2010)

Und was wenn ich nun als Mensch das Worgen "Mount" haben will?

Oder wird Alli wiedermal so benachteiligt und bekommt net ma nen 6. Rassenmount? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG
Pala


----------



## heiduei (19. September 2010)

ich mag die idee mit den worgen :-)


----------



## Atraz (19. September 2010)

Wenn Worgen schon auf allen vieren Laufen dann aber ohne das sie dafür auch noch 1,5 Sek casten müssen(was fürn Schwachsinn)
Einfach anklicken und losstürmen und fertig...


----------



## xerkxes (19. September 2010)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Und was wenn ich nun als Mensch das Worgen "Mount" haben will?


 
Kauf dir Hurtigkeitstränke.

Ich verstehe nicht warum es so ein großes Problem ist wenn 1 Mount in der Sammlung keinen Platz haben kann. Dabei hat man eh schon eine ganze Liste voller Zossen... Außerdem werden die Bodenmounts ohnehin nicht mehr oft rausgeholt werden.


----------



## lokker (19. September 2010)

Wär richtig blöd wenns wirklich so wäre. Die Konzeptzeichnungen die früher von den angeblichen Mounts da waren, haben mir sehr gut gefallen. Einfach schneller zu laufen finde ich schon ziemlich langweilig und einfallslos.


----------



## Lenay (19. September 2010)

Wer weiss das schon so genau,vielleicht ist es erst einmal ein Platzhalter und sie überlegen sich es wie bei den Tauren damals auch anders im Nachhinein.
Einerseits finde ich es cool ,aber auf der anderen Seite ist es unfair den Mountsammlern gegenüber die ihre 100 vollbekommen wollen um den Drachenfalken ihr Eigen nennen zu können.


----------



## attake (19. September 2010)

Edit: Nun ist es offiziell:

Originally Posted by *Zarhym* (*Source*) 
Running Wild is indeed the new racial "mount" for worgen. Functionally the ability works exactly like a mount. This does mean the worgen are not bringing faction mounts to the table which other Alliance races can access. This is also of course very different from the original Plainsrunning implemented for taurens. We have no plans to try and bring that ability back in any form.

Ultimately, we feel Running Wild fits very well with the nature of the worgen race. Rather than getting a physical mount, they get down and sprint on all fours. When you're playing a worgen, it just feels awesome. 

Worgen bekommen kein Mount, sie sind selber ihr eigenes Mount.

manche lesen echt nicht alles ^^ 
der TE hats schon vor ner stunde dazugepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




also ich finds gut !
passt einfach am besten zu nem werwolf ^^


----------



## Fipsin (19. September 2010)

Tontaube schrieb:


> Allerdings kannst Du beim Wechsel auf einen Fehler hoffen den mein Krieger hatte (Fraktionswechsel). Der besitzt alle Falkenschreiter und ist bei den Blutelfen grade mal freundlich.




Ja klar, Du bist vom BLUTELFENKRIEGER zu z.B einem Orckrieger gewechselt,
Na wer findet den Fehler


----------



## Gammelhai (20. September 2010)

Finde die Idee ganz cool, passt einfach zum Worgen. 

Damit die Mountanzahl zwischen Horde und Alli im Gleichgewicht bleibt, würde ich den Worgen einfach ein alternativmount anbieten.

Man könnte z.B Gilnearische Pferde einfügen die nen anderen Style als die Sturmwindpferde haben (z.B den Style von Unbesiegbar oder Himmelsross ohne Flügel) 

Oder da ja die Worgen aus Gilneas zu den Nachtelfen flüchten, das die Nachtelfen ihnen z.B Tiger als Reittiere anbieten so könnte man den Nachtelfen noch ein paar Tiger mit unterschiedlichem Style geben. 

Was natürlich am geilsten wäre wenn die Pferde aus Gilneas ebenfalls vom Worgenfluch befallen werden und man dann auf einem Werpferd reiten könnte


----------



## Deis (20. September 2010)

Ich finde es ganz angenehm, dass hier und da Unterschiede ins Spiel gebracht werden.
Meinen Krieger habe ich angefangen, weil er tanken kann (logisch).
Meinen Priester habe ich primaer angefangen weil ich die Schattengestalt total stark fand.
Fuer meinen Mage habe ich einen Gnom genommen weil 5% mehr Int ziemlich genial sind.
Den Druiden habe ich gestartet weil ich es super praktisch fand instant Flug / Reisegestalt zu mounten.
und so weiter ...
und so weiter ...

Es wird an allen Ecken und Kanten gerufen dass WoW immer mehr zum Einheitsbrei verkommt, dass der "Geist" des Spiels verloren gegangen ist.
Jede Klasse ist mittlerweile nahezu Hybrid, fast jede Klasse kann selfheal, niemand muss fuer Skills noch questen, die gibts alle beim Trainer.
Alles fuer Alle, jederzeit, for free.
Im Zuge der wirtschaftlichkeit und Kundenakquise von Blizzard kann ich das bedingt nachvollziehen, aber:

Dann kommt Blizzard mal her, mit einem witzigen Kniff, der eigentlich keine nennhaften Vor- oder Nachteile bringt und dann ists auch nicht recht.
Dann wird sich beklagt, als Worgen haette man es schwieriger an den Mount- Erfolg kommen (wobei im Gegenzug dann wieder ein Thread gestartet wird, wie sinnlos doch Archivments sind), es wird sich beklagt, dass Worgen kein Gold ausgeben muessen, weil sie quasi instant mounten koennen. Na und? Dafuer koennen anderen Klassen eben wieder andere Dinge.

Wenn ich 6 mal den gleichen Char spielen will, mache ich mir 6 mal den Krieger Zwergen Tank.
Wenn ich Druide, Zwerg, Krieger, Manaklasse, Mensch spielen will, will ich auch 5 mal was anderes spielen.
Jeden Tag Erbsensuppe ist doch zum kotzen.


----------



## Icejumper (20. September 2010)

Super... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt stellt Euch mal einen voll equipten Worgen-Druiden vor, vielleicht noch, sagen wir mal mit T12, und der rennt dann auf allen vieren durch die Pampas.

schaut sicher Rattenscharf aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (20. September 2010)

Wo gibts die Sattel für die Worgen? Need mein Player-Epic-Mount, Worg LvL 85. ^^

Oder als Allianzler hätte man sofort n "Zweisitzer"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ich mein, wenn man als Hordler schon n Allianzler jetzt kürschnern kann nachm PVP (hach das wärs).


----------



## Raaandy (20. September 2010)

finds ehrlich gesagt ne gute idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die umsetzung find ich dagegen nich so prickelnd sieht merkwürdig aus wenn die so abgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber werwölfe können nunmal schnell sein(wenn man sich filme etc. anschaut sieht man ja das sie flott unterwegs sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

von daher daumen hoch für blizz einfach mal was neues ausprobieren, und nich ein 0 8 15 mount hinklatschen. 

der worg müsste nur viel deutlicher auf allen 4 pfoten rennen das würde richtig gut aussehen. mal schaun wies kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:

weiß jemand ob worgen auf pferden etc. reiten können werden? oder können die nur laufen?


----------



## Furballvie (10. Oktober 2010)

selbst wenn es so sein sollte, dass die "alten" horderassen das trike nicht werden benutzen können (wovon ich mal ausgehe) sind immer noch worgen gegenüber goblins in bezug auf den reittiererfolg benachteiligt, weil sie mit "6 strafpunkten" starten (3 langsame und 3 schnelle trikes vorausgesetzt). 

da aber spieler die sich für nen worgen entscheiden genausoviel bezahlen wie die die sich einen goblin machen, können sie sich auch erwarten, in allen bereichen des spiels (selbst wenn es sich nur um einen popeligen erfolg handelt) die selben voraussetzungen vorzufinden

ich kann mich noch an das (berechtigte) geheule auf hordenseite erinnern, als es früher mal ein paar kochrezepte für allis mehr gab, oder als der wintersäbler-ersatz-raptor noch nicht implementiert war ...


edit: typo


----------



## Vadokan (10. Oktober 2010)

erinnert stark an Stampede aus Vanilla Classic...


----------



## Alice Wonderland (10. Oktober 2010)

Finde ich etwas komisch, ich hätte lieber ein Mount gehabt aber wer weiss vllcht ist es ja ganz witzig.


----------



## MoccaCafee (10. Oktober 2010)

also das is ein sehr strittiges thema . ich bin eher gegen dieses "running wild" weil ich glaub momentan siehts doch so aus als hätte der worgen nen laufgeschw. buff und allgemein verhält sich ein worgen hier in cata weniger wie ein wolf sieht nur aus wie einer.
ich fände es am besten wenn sie zombiepferde bekommen (wie unbesiegbar von arthas nur ohne flügel) also das halt entweder der fluch sich auch auf die pferde übertragen hat oder das sie von worgen nur gebissen oder gar ganz verunstaltet worden sind.
dieses pferd für die allianz bei tol barad (oder so) ist fast nichts anderes als dieses himmelsross halt eben auch nur ohne flügel.
ich wollte hier nur meine meinung äußern und ganz am rande bin kein beta spieler hab fast alles von screens und beiträgen von buffed. sollten meine angaben nicht aktuell oder generell falsch sein bitte ich um entschuldigung


----------



## FallenAngel88 (10. Oktober 2010)

MoccaCafee schrieb:


> also das is ein sehr strittiges thema . ich bin eher gegen dieses "running wild" weil ich glaub momentan siehts doch so aus als hätte der worgen nen laufgeschw. buff und allgemein verhält sich ein worgen hier in cata weniger wie ein wolf sieht nur aus wie einer.
> ich fände es am besten wenn sie zombiepferde bekommen (wie unbesiegbar von arthas nur ohne flügel) also das halt entweder der fluch sich auch auf die pferde übertragen hat oder das sie von worgen nur gebissen oder gar ganz verunstaltet worden sind.
> dieses pferd für die allianz bei tol barad (oder so) ist fast nichts anderes als dieses himmelsross halt eben auch nur ohne flügel.
> ich wollte hier nur meine meinung äußern und ganz am rande bin kein beta spieler hab fast alles von screens und beiträgen von buffed. sollten meine angaben nicht aktuell oder generell falsch sein bitte ich um entschuldigung



falsch! worgen laufen in WoW durchaus wie wölfe auf allen vieren, wenn sie angreifen.
@Topic: Ich finde es an sich eine gute idee. nur frage ich mich, wie das bei den anderen Völkern der Allianz aussehen soll


----------



## MoccaCafee (10. Oktober 2010)

sry Gammelhai hab deinen beitrag net gesehen mit unbesiegbar ohne flügel .ich wollts net klauen


----------

